
Build a do-it-yourself air purifier for about $25 [video] - vichu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH5APw_SLUU
======
u01pv
One data point: my father made a similar filter and was running it constantly.
One night the fan inexplicably caught on fire, burned down the living room and
almost burned down the house. So either get good quality fan, or spend the
money on ceritifed purifier that can run for long hours at a time.

~~~
united893
Was the filter in front or in the back of the fan?

------
hourislate
I just wanted to add that you can basically put the filter behind the fan and
have it suck air through it instead of taping it to the front of the fan. I
bought the Heavy Duty Lasko Box fans (they pull more air) and run 3 of them
24/7/365 along with HEPA Filtration on the HVAC system. What's amazing is how
these filters turn black over a month or so from just VOC's floating around
from cooking to off gassing of furniture, hard wood, carpets, etc.

Even during allergy season the inside of our house is like a clean room. Every
one sleeps better and there is no smell or anything.

~~~
united893
In the video they explicitly said to place it “in front of the fan so the air
blows through it”.

I’m sure they’re aware of the back placement — avoiding the tape. Curious why
they they did not recommend it in the back. Maybe negative pressure creates
leaks? Damages the fan? The air filter frame was meant to bend in one way?

Maybe the help filters are designed to handle positive pressure on one end and
negative pressure causes the other end to expand and damage?

